# Thomas Bergersen - Humanity - Chapter I



## Allen Constantine (Jul 1, 2020)

Just saw that Thomas Bergersen released his new album out into the world!

What do you guys think of it?


----------



## Snarf (Jul 1, 2020)

Love it! It's a creative blend of instruments and genres fused into his instantly recognizable style. I think he achieved his goal of freedom of musical expression pretty well


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jul 1, 2020)

Snarf said:


> Love it! It's a creative blend of instruments and genres fused into his instantly recognizable style. I think he achieved his goal of freedom of musical expression pretty well




True! I think the main focus of the album is towards "We are One", "Beautiful People" and "L'appel du Vide". Can't wait for his other chapters! 

Thomas is obviously expressing himself freely which is very rare these days, but something really admirable! 

What a great chap he is! 

Stay safe and thanks for your comment!


----------



## Mornats (Jul 2, 2020)

Loving it so far. Mountain Call and Beautiful People are stand-outs so far.

Any idea if you can get it on CD or anything better than MP3?


----------



## alexandrost (Jul 2, 2020)

I love how Bergersen reinvents himself and seems to be truly listening to his heart when making music. One of my favorite musicians!


----------



## Pando (Jul 2, 2020)

Good stuff, but I miss his style found on his older demos when he was experimenting. Some of what I hear now is overproduced with a massive wall of compressed sound. After listening to this I feel exhausted and find that my ears have melted off.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 19, 2020)

I have really enjoyed Humanity #1 since it's release. I think it's one of his best albums.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jul 19, 2020)

Absolutely love Orbital, reminds me of those really good tracks you get in Rocket League every now and then that juts give you goosebumps


----------



## tebling (Jul 19, 2020)

Loving this release, but like others I find the mastering to be too extreme for comfort. Doing an A/B between this release and other artists in this genre (e.g. Ivan Torrent), the others provide immediate ear relief even at the same levels.

I'm tempted to pull this up in Insight to see if what I'm hearing shows up in a spectrogram, and maybe try some EQ to see if the highs can be tamed.


----------

